# New Gravely 18-H Pro (first tractor)



## eyebrowski (Apr 20, 2015)

Hi all, I just picked up a new-to-me Gravely 18-H over the weekend. This is my first Gravely and my first tractor but I think I found a gem. I purchased it from the original owner who just "upgraded" to a new John Deere. It is real clean, runs great, and has front, mid, and rear (w/ 3-point) PTOs. It has a 48" mower deck right now but I will be snow blowing with it as well and am shopping for a blower. 

I have a couple questions I was hoping you could help me with:
- What year is this tractor? Serial #: 00574809
- What is the difference between the 18-H and 18-G?
- What do I need to know when shopping for a snow blower to fit the tractor?


----------



## GTcollector (Dec 27, 2010)

No one knows? 
Ariens Bought Gravely in 1982 and the 7173H was debuted for the 1983 model year, it was a rebadged Ariens GT17H, Ariens and Gravely started building the GT18H in 1984 or 1985 and replaced the KT17 engine with the Kohler Magnum 18 twin.There was some overlap when both engines were in tractors, but not as long as some think, because some are thinking of the 18hp single cylinder OHV Kohler K361 in the 1978-1979 Ariens GT18.
H stands for Hydrostatic, G stands for Geared. Any Ariens GT or S model snowblower will fit as will the early Sperry New Holland S model snowblowers. The snowblowers from other Gravely tractors like the 16 G or 8163 may not fit without an adapter. 
The serial number of the tractor is tough, I think one guy here that works or used to work for Ariens/Gravely can look it up, but the engine serial number will tell you when it was built, well within a couple of months anyway, post the engine serial number and I'll tell you.


----------

